# Other eReaders for sale that are $99 or Below



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

I made a post about several eReaders that I've found on sale (Walmart, BestBuy, etc) that are $99 or below (and not the Kindle) if you want to check it out. I've collated them, including a link to a previous post that summarized some Black Friday bargains.

Link: http://randomizeme.wordpress.com/2010/11/25/more-ebook-readers-for-99-and-below/


----------



## carter102 (Nov 25, 2010)

You can add the Nook Classic WiFi to that I guess. Best Buy will be selling them online for $99.99 'coming soon'.
Valid through 27/11 but who knows how much stock they will have.


----------



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

carter102 said:


> You can add the Nook Classic WiFi to that I guess. Best Buy will be selling them online for $99.99 'coming soon'.
> Valid through 27/11 but who knows how much stock they will have.


Thanks, yeah, I added that too, plus I found that eBay is selling refurbished nooks for just $79.00!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The non WiFi Kobo is at Borders for $99.


----------

